# Vent covers: What if I cut the backside off?



## CoachPotato (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm tired of the dirty look of my vents from inside. The dirt builds up and is clearly visible. It is difficult to clean up the area without removing the big outside MaxxAir vent covers.

So... has anyone ever cut the backside off and made it a simple matter of accessing the vents? I always exhaust, never pull in air, so I can't imagine that would hurt any.

I'm about to cut 'em, but maybe someone has a word of wisdom?

Dale


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 20, 2006)

Vent covers: What if I cut the backside off?

We also sell the Camco version of the Maxx Air.  I can't think of the name tonight.  It allows you to take the top off to clean and is a couple of dollars cheaper.

I looked this morning, they are called Aero-Flo.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 28, 2006)

RE: Vent covers: What if I cut the backside off?



Photo here: http://groups.msn.com/CoachpotatosRVHomepage/yourwebpage2.msnw

Ok, I cut the grills out. Maybe a heavy rain might get in the coach without the grills, but I don't leave 'em open most of the time and I always have them blowing out, not in. I can now easily access the outside of the vents for cleaning and the airflow is greatly improved!

The job was done with just aDremel tool as the plastic is pretty easy to cut away. I started witha jig saw but soon discovered that was waaaay too much.

And it doesn't look so bad, at least it's up on the roof!

Hey Ron, these vent covers were doubtless designed by some _Progressive_ just to give me fits! Right!?

Dale


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: Vent covers: What if I cut the backside off?

Yea, probably some little old Chinese engineer and his wife who operates the plastic injection molding machine decided to make your life just a tad more miserable.  Why didn't you put piano hinge on the top and that way you could fold them open?  I mounted mine with stainless steel bolts and wing nuts so I could take them off easily.  The metal zigzag bracket fastened to the original mounting screws and I put the bolts up through them.  Then I put a spot of Devcon caulking under them so they didn't vibrate and rub against the roof.  So far they haven't been any trouble to take off.  And you can't see the stainless bolts from the ground.


----------

